
AsmBB v2.4 has been released - rhabarba
https://board.asm32.info/asmbb-v2-4-has-been-officially-released.218/
======
coolspot
I am curios on how ASM implementation compares to other native
implementations, like C/C++.

Compilers can utilize a lot of CPU-specific optimizations which could make
C/C++ implementations faster than ASM one.

~~~
rhabarba
As far as I'm aware, there is no web forum software written in C (yet?),
making a comparison unlikely. AsmBB is pretty damn fast though.

~~~
coolspot
There are basic forum [0] implemented using CppCMS [1].

[0] -
[http://cppcms.com/cppcms_ref/latest/ex_message_board.html](http://cppcms.com/cppcms_ref/latest/ex_message_board.html)

[1] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CppCMS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CppCMS)

